# Dogtra SCG 401k 24 hour contact point question



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking at ordering this. Decided I want to do some fine tuning with Beau with the ecollar and he is in the "getting used to having the collar on" phase right now.

http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2800&v_num=7

I know I have seen other grids as well. Suggestions? I have an older Dogtra collar but it still works. How are these working on GSDs with the typical amount of hair on the neck-

Else, if memory serves me, you rotate the collar every 8 hours or so to prevent sores.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting question
i have no idea how well the 401k works, but here is my analogy anyway 

1. if you need longer contacts for longer coated dogs i can't see how any contacts that are short would deliver a reliable stim regardless of mode unless it was on way too tight or you shaved a patch of fur
2. if the original 24hr set didn't work and is discontinued, i'd hesitate to try the "new and improved" model with what looks to be even shorter contact points. overall it looks more like a shotgun/birdshot approach rather than a bullet approach in terms of making contact


----------

